# lighting?



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

ok im running 130W of daylight (10,000k and 6,700k dual compact) is that enough or should i get another dual compact the same wattage (my hood can handle 2... i only have one right now b/c it came with a dual compact actinic thats in there now, but i dont use the actinic b/c i hear most plants arent interested in the blue color it provides). lemme know what you think... get another 130W of daylight or just stick with what i have... or use what i have plus my actinic?

thanks!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If it is possible describe in detail your setup.....


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

You need more.

The further away from the plants the lights are, the higher wattage you'll need. If I were to grow plants in my 180 gallon tank (24" tall) the minimum I would install would be 4 x 96 watt 6700k. And that's for low to medium light plantings.

Looky Here

Forget the 10,000k. Freshwater plants do better in 5000 to 6700k color temperature. You can easily make your own lighting canopy...

Make Your Own

Here's an explanation of lighting and what's best for what...

READ ME!

I did have swords in my 180 for my shoal of reds at one time. But I had 2 x 96 strips on one end only, I didn't have any plants on the other side. They did okay, but they didn't thrive. If you use floating plants, or extremely tall plants, like giant vals or some Aponogetons, your lighting would be enough at the surface, but for the majority of plants, it's not enough.


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

ok it's a 65 tall btw so the lights on it cover the whole tank. now instead of spending time and doing a DIY hood and putting that on it i can get on big al's and order a replacement dual daylight ( 2x65W dual daylight compact 6700K/10k. note looking for 2x 6700k.) and replace the actinic. all for a grand total of $26 plus shipping







then ill be shining down 260W of daylight with avg. color temp. of around 7000-8000k! i think it sounds great and then i dont have to build anything. (just built a 400sq ft. extension on my deck that is 28ft. in the air... NO MORE BUILDING FOR A WHILE! ) lol anyway if worse come to worse ill build but unless i'm missing something 260w of daylight is pretty damn good... just would have to see how highlight plants do in it.

gimme your thoughts... build or buy the replacement bulb and run 260W. think id be able to grow an high light bottom plants w/ 260?









oh btw i got out the tape and measured out my 4 inch of substrate so bas of any plant is 20 or so in. away from light... if that helps any.


----------

